# Jason is in hospital *UPDATE 06.07.2012*



## ClairAye

Can't type much as my phone won't let me so here's a brief summary..

On Sunday Jason was crying and it sounded like gargling, he was also going blue so took him to hospital and his sats were low and he'd sicked up blood so a team of about seven people were all rushing around him, he was stopping breathing and losing consciousness, he also went hypothermic. Ended up getting flown down to Edinburgh for his care where he was in the ICU and then the HDU. He was oxygen dependant until this morning and only yesterday did he start getting fed but it was through a tube in his nose, he's now taking bottles and out of the HDU :happydance: 

Unfortunately we don't know what's wrong, we think infection of some sort and he may have a kidney obstruction so scans on Monday to see!

It's been a hard few days. I was even told on Sunday that when they're this small they don't last long :cry: But he's a fighter!! :flow:


----------



## Jennaxo

Saw about this on Facebook, poor little man! Hope he gets better soon! :flower:


----------



## Muppet

I saw he was in on fb too, but had no idea!
Thinking of you and your family! He sounds like a toughie!:flower:
Xx


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I saw this on facebook but didnt know what had happened.
Im so sorry you have to go through this,its very unfair and I hope he revovers quickly.
What do you mean by they dont last long??:shrug:


----------



## lola_90

I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Really hope they find out what is wrong with him and he makes a speedy recovery

:flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Oh, no! I hope they'll find out what's wrong & that your little fighter keeps recovering!
Keeping you in my thoughts.
:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls, she meant he's so small he might not have pulled through from it :cry:


----------



## Mickey1994

This must be really scary for you. I'm so sorry. I hope Jason makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## BethHx

Cant imagine how scared you must be/were!
Glad he's slowly getting better though - he'll fight his way through it.
Hopefully the scan shows nothing serious! xx


----------



## ClairAye

They think the worst the scan will show is an obstruction which means urine will be going from the kidney to the bladder and then back up into the kidney, making it swell. X


----------



## DuckyDucky

I hope your LO recovers soon! I can't imagine how scary that must be.


----------



## Kim91x

ClairAye said:


> They think the worst the scan will show is an obstruction which means urine will be going from the kidney to the bladder and then back up into the kidney, making it swell. X

I hope he gets better soon and they can relieve his
pain quickly xxx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I hope he gets better soon, thinking about you and Jason :flower:


----------



## lil_mama_415

get well soon jason


----------



## mercedese

I hope he gets better soon... Thinking of you and little Jason .. lots of:hugs:


----------



## Ayannaplus1

You both are in my prayers ..... Get well Jason!!


----------



## Babybbumbleb

:( so sorry your going through this. I'll keep my prayers with Jason he sounds like a fighter I'm sure he will pull through! Xoxox


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry you are going through this i hope Jason makes a fast recovery and you guys are all back home soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Abby_

I saw this on fb, didn't know it was so serious! I hope he gets better soon. Give him a big hug from me! :hugs: :flow:


----------



## x__amour

That is so, so scary. :nope:
Hope he has a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## irmastar

:hugs: hope he gets better soon


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Hope Jason gets well soon! He sounds like a little fighter! :hugs: x


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you girls :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Oh hun I am sorry, I hope he gets better soon thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Hannah :)

Owwww that's terrible :( Poor little Jason!
You must be shitting yourself! 
His a little fighter and will be just fine <3

X


----------



## Hannah :)

Owwww that's terrible :( Poor little Jason!
You must be shitting yourself! 
His a little fighter and will be just fine <3

X


----------



## MumToBe2012

I hope he gets better soon. I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks everyone, it was so scary at first now it's just so stressful, still scary but he's so stable, he's eating looking around, lifting his head and I even got a smile off him yesterday after all he's been through.. God thinking about the smile is making me cry :( lol. It's so heartbreaking though when he gets his antibiotics (anyone who's had them through a cannula will know it is bloody cold! And if it comes slightly loose it hurts like a dunno what!) luckily with my OH being away we got send to a hospital where he's doing his training (so lucky!) so he can come and visit and stay some nights :) and as long as Jay is still doing okay he's going to take me for dinner cause I've been with him for the whole time and seen all he's gone through :( so that will be nice! Going to stop my essay now.. Lol


----------



## fl00b

i saw this on facebook too but had no idea it was that bad :nope:
wishing you and jason best of luck, i'll be stalking! :hugs:


----------



## fordy

hun ive been where u are, with the infection side of things my oldest (now12) had a scan for the urine going up to his kidney to blader etc, it was a quick 5 min scan (if that) yes its scary (kian got done at 6 weeks) but once its over u will think it was nothing :) big hugs to you i know exactly how u are feeling, i was only a teen myself when kian was born. :) thinking of you


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

So sorry you're going through this.! Hope your baby boy feels better soon <3 . Praying for you both


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: I hope that Jason makes a quick and speedy recovery!


----------



## ClairAye

His scans were supposed to be Monday but we just had them not long ago. He isn't able to empty his kidneys fully because he has a narrowing on his kidney or bladder (don't remember was so confusing) but next they will put a camera up his penis (maybe) and have a look, if it is a narrowing they'll operate shave it down and do the test again - hopefully this will sort it out. Some of that might not happen surgeons will speak to me, this is just what the guy who did the x-ray and the ultrasound said. But this can cause UTIs and they think he was so sick because all of the bugs and bacteria caused by him not filtering out his kidney kind of team up with his suspected UTI and maske him seriously ill.. We'll find out for sure though!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Glad you're getting to the bottom of it and you didn't have to wait until Monday for scans to be done, here's to a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## lola_90

Glad they have found something that can be treated, hope he makes a recovery soon :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah he's getting surgery on Monday or at the start of the week :(


----------



## Hannah :)

Poor little lamb :( 
Sending lots of love and hugs!

X


----------



## Abby_

Good luck for Monday. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww your poor boy :( At least they knw how to treat it! Thinking of you both, he will be okay :) xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BethHx

Hope it all goes well.
Atleast its nothing too serious & its fixable.
He'll be fine! :flow:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Wow,so sorry to hear he has to get surgery:nope:
I hope everything turns out great and he feels better quick:hug:


----------



## Sarah1508

So sorry to hear you are going through this :hugs2: poor wee Jason :( hope everything goes well with surgery and he makes a speedy recovery, I'm sure he will be all better soon, he sounds like a wee fighter! :) Thinking of you both, big hugs for you and baby Jason :hugs: xxx


----------



## LarLar

Hope your LO gets better soon :flow: xx


----------



## Mickey1994

Sorry he has to go through surgery. 

I'm glad he's doing better! It made my day to read that! :)


----------



## lil_mama_415

prayers for him


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Lots of hugs to both of you. And I'll be thinking of you guys on Monday


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Poor little boy :( my thoughts are with you and Jason and your family


----------



## ClairAye

Well they're aiming for Tuesday, luckily it can all be done through his willy so not cuts will be needed! Bad thing is OH is away on his adventure training from Sunday so he won't be here but I'm sure I'll cope :) the downside is that as Jason grows up he'll be needing regular checks to see his kidneys are still working :(


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww good and bad news! He will be on the mend soon hun! Xxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Hope everything goes well and little jason is back home and healthy soon :flower: thinking of all of you.


----------



## ClairAye

Well Jason is on the emergency surgery list and should be getting his operation tomorrow afternoon! So scary :( they're putting a camera up his willy and filling his bladder, when the urine comes down the 4 flap things (the bits that are too narrow) will be cut and that's that really.. The woman said it isn't my fault but I can't help but feel it is :cry: He'll need annual check ups until he's a teenager and will be on antibiotics until he is 5 :cry: :cry: hopefully we'll be out in 3-4 days though.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I hope everything goes good tomorrow, I'm sure it will :thumbup: I'll be thinking about you both!


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Omg that would be heart breaking knowing ur 1month old is having surgery!
Jason is a strong lil man he will be okay :)
Hope it all goes well :flow:


----------



## LarLar

Fingers crossed for you, i'm sure it's not your fault at all. :hugs:

I really hope his recovery isn't too sore, and he's out as soon as possible :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

It will all be okay hun, and I'm sure he will make a speedy recovery! Keep me updated on fb! :) Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Abby_

Oh Clair! I will be thinking of you and i hope Jason is okay. It is not your fault at all! These things just happen. But at least you know what it is and they can sort it out. You have a strong little guy. :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls :hugs: OH is away from where we are too cause his weeks advenutre training started today :( hopefully we're still in Edinburgh (mum dad and my sister are coming down to help my sister move into her new flat) when he gets back!


----------



## hannahhlove

Try to keep positive! At least they know what's wrong and are able to fix it ! I'm sure everything will go great tomorrow - I'll definately be thinking of the two of you :hugs:


----------



## Lissa3120

My Ex's brother had something very similar at a similar age (LO's uncle) he's 13 now and he's perfectly healthy in regards to it. He wouldn't have known he had issues with anything if he hadn't been told, so it doesn't appear to have bothered him ever since and he can't remember anything about it at all, even taking the antibiotics :)

I hope LO gets on okay, and it's all over with soon :)

best wishes x


----------



## lola_90

:hugs:

I'm so sorry hun, at least he will get better after the surgery. Try and stay positive :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls! I feel so alone without OH :nope: my mum will be down tomorrow but it just won't be the same suport connection - yes she's his granny, but we're his parents so it would be so much easier with him here! But at least my favourite nurse (omg I've been in here so long I have a favourite nurse :|) is on tonight and looking after Jason so I can get a good sleep for tomorrow! She even took him to the ward reception to get cuddles with the girls so I can get to sleep in the first place!:)


----------



## Sarah1508

Try stay possative hun :hugs: Wee Jason will get better soon :flower: Stay strong for your wee fighter! Sending you both big hugs from me and Liam :hugs: xxx


----------



## cluckerduckie

I just saw this thread and finished reading it all. :hugs: I am so sorry lil man has to go through surgery. Praying all goes well and there isn't any complications. You are one strong mommy and you are hanging in so well. :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks Sarah I'll pass them on :hugs: :flower:

& Thank you! :flower:


----------



## fl00b

ClairAye said:


> Well our Jaybug is on the emergency surgery list and should be getting his operation tomorrow afternoon! So scary :( they're putting a camera up his willy and filling his bladder, when the urine comes down the 4 flap things (the bits that are too narrow) will be cut and that's that really.. The woman said it isn't my fault but I can't help but feel it is :cry: He'll need annual check ups until he's a teenager and will be on antibiotics until he is 5 :cry: :cry: hopefully we'll be out in 3-4 days though.. Fingers crossed!

aww i'm so sorry to hear that, at least they've picked the problem up so early so they can do something about it :hugs:
sending you both mahoosive hugs and thinking of you both!! :hugs:


----------



## Hannah :)

Owwwww Little Jason :( Get better soon matey!
Can't even imagine what your going through hun!
He'll be on the mend soon though.
Sending all the love and luck in the world :)

X


----------



## ClairAye

Well the surgery went really well! I took him up go get his G&A at 12:15pm and we had back back around 2:45pm. We now just need a few days with the cathater still in and then they'll take it out and see if he can wee properly, and the surgeon said he likely will cause when they were pressing on his bladder he did a lovely high one for him - it's his talent! Lol, looking to be discharged over the weekend hopefully :thumbup: surgeons also saod antibiotics until he's out of nappies in their view, but a medical view it's 5 so I don't know, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it! Best part was he even smiled afterwards :cloud9:


----------



## Muppet

Aww, so glad everything went well!
You'll have him home in no time!:flower:
Hope you're both okay!:hugs:
Xx


----------



## Chezzz

Im really happy for you to hear that, ive been following, must be so scary for you! I hope this is the start of a full recovery.. its sad that he'll have to be on antibiotics for such a long time but it'll be worth it in the end, im sure you already know that though :flower: 
and aw the smile after. amazing. I bet hes feeling tons better xx


----------



## lil_mama_415

glAD HE IS DOING WELL


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Glad it went well :D :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Glad everything went well and i hope he recovers quickly :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm so glad everything went well hun, hope your bringing your little man home soon!


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks for all the support girls :hugs:
Really needed it being here on my own most of the time! :nope:


----------



## mummyb1

So glad everything went well hun and that's brilliant news that you might get your little man home by the weekend :D

You've been so brave and I bet his little smile was priceless after all that

Big hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## Abby_

So glad it went well! You have a gorgeous little boy, you should be so proud! :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you both! :hugs:
Surgeons just came and they'll take the cathater out on Friday afternoon some point :) my dad is coming down anyway so I'll be going home on Tuesday with them.. Hopefully I can get at least one day in Edinburgh with Jason out!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Glad to hear it went well, I hope you get out at the weekend and get your day in Edinburgh - you both deserve it :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you chick! :flower:


----------



## Shantiee

So glad that it all went well, you'll soon be home with little Jason :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

We might be getting out today!!!!!! :happydance:
His cathater got taken out yesterday morning and he is peeing like usual (all over me, the cot, himself) and his wet nappies are really heavy.. So he has a kidney & bladder ultrasound today and if they're happy with what they see we'll get discharged and we'll be staying in Edinburgh till Tuesday and going back up with my dad who's coming on Sunday with my sister.. Also just cause I'm excited.. I'm getting a tattoo today! :dance: Hopefully this will be a great day! :D


----------



## mummyb1

Oh hun that's brilliant news! :D 
Jason is a proper little fighter, ooo good luck with your tattoo today I hope you have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

That's great! :thumbup:
Good luck with the tattoo - I can't wait to get another one :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls!
I'm just waiting for doctors to come now, he had his scan whilst I was up having a shower :nope:

Lol it's at 2.30pm.. I'm so scared! Lol


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Ohh good luck Jason ! Hope he is well enough to go home !!!! :happydance:
& I'm so jealous, I want another tattoo :growlmad: 
xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Good luck! So glad he is doing well!


----------



## AP

Great news! Have fun tattooing! Dunno if you have a place booked but Spaceys on Grassmarket is where I normally go, the detail is amazing x


----------



## KateyCakes

Great news! Glad he's doing better!


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks everyone!

& I'm going to Red Hot & Blue Tattoo cause it's just by the meadows so very close!


----------



## AP

Oooh are you having a nice lil thing for Jason?


----------



## ClairAye

I was going to.. But since I'm 17 I'd need a parent with me.. And my mum got mad because I told her Jason didn't like how she was holding him so went off.. Soo mad now! :(


----------



## AP

Nooooooo! Aw bless ya, if I wasnt working id take ya :rofl:

"Yeah this is the weirdo i met on an internet forum, she'll give permission" :rofl:


----------



## ClairAye

:rofl: That may have worked! Lol buuuut.....

JASON GOT DISCHARGED!! :happydance:


----------



## AP

:happydance: FAB NEWS! Now you can get on with being a family again! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Mickey1994

ClairAye said:


> JASON GOT DISCHARGED!! :happydance:

That's great! :D


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Yay! So happy baby Jason is okay!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww just read this whole thread, poor little man, must have been so scary for you! Glad your going home now though!! :hugs:

x


----------



## lunar

So glad to hear your little guy is doing better!!


----------



## GirlRacer

Well done Jason! You must be so pleased xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls! :hugs:
Thanks for all of the support through all of this! :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Sarah1508

So happy that Jason is getting all better now :flower: You have a little fighter there! x


----------



## Mummy2B21

So glad hes ok and back home with you :))


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks again girls! :D

xxx


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm glad he's ok hun he looks great what a cutie! Xx


----------



## ClairAye

GirlRacer said:


> I'm glad he's ok hun he looks great what a cutie! Xx

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Really glad Jason is feeling better now what a strong little boy, he is a proper cuite you must be one very proud mummy :flower:


----------

